# My new Aquascape in Fluval Roma 90



## Bartash (19 Dec 2012)

Ive made a layout video hope you like it.



Its better to watch in HD

Carl


----------



## tim (19 Dec 2012)

nice  very good setup video mate plenty of detail and easy to follow


----------



## jack-rythm (19 Dec 2012)

Great video Carl   good stuff mate


----------



## Antipofish (19 Dec 2012)

Congratulations Carl, a superb setup.  Great video too.  I love the way you have mixed plants amongst each other to give a really natural feel.  And your choice of Corys is great.  I recently sold quite a few of my corys because I wanted all the same species, and it was the Pandas which stayed


----------



## Ady34 (19 Dec 2012)

Excellent, nice to see aquascaping in progress. Really like the final result


----------



## Bartash (20 Dec 2012)

Thanks guys its much appreciated. Corys are totally stunning fish and i feel they have a great personality and always great to just sit and watch them. 

Carl


----------



## martinmjr62 (20 Dec 2012)

Stunning looking tank mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jack-rythm (20 Dec 2012)

Wow! A week ago I asked if the forum mods could add a like button! Now they have   amazing  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brian Murphy (20 Dec 2012)

That looks great ..... love tutorials like that


----------



## Martin cape (22 Dec 2012)

Very nice!


----------

